# OBD Scanner adaptor for X250



## baldybazza

I have recently bought an OBD scanner to try to sort out a problem on my Autotrail Cheyenne 840D on the Fiat Ducato X250 base. However, when I located the OBD 16 pin socket it is a totally different shape to the plug on my scanner (see photos).

Does anyone know if there is an adaptor available to convert the rectangular(ish) socket to accept the D-shaped plug on the scanner as I have been unable to locate one on E-bay. There are numerous adaptors
for other makes but not for the Ducato X250.

If anyone does know of an adaptor perhaps you could let me have a link to it.

Many thanks
Bazza


----------



## camallison

Are you sure it doesn't fit? I have a similar scanner with the standard connector and it fitted the connector on my daughter's X250-based van. Looking at your photos, if you try fitting it the other way up to that shown for the scanner, it may just fit. There look to be the correct rounded shoulders on the X250 connector.

Colin


----------



## Dooney

Yes pretty sure it will fit, widest part to the top.


----------



## baldybazza

I've tried the plug both ways and it doesn't fit. The socket is rectangular and the plug is D-shaped as shown in the photos.
Bazza


----------



## pete4x4

I don't think your trying hard enough it is the same connector, widest part at the top.
Look again at your photo. It's not rectangular


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Could you zoom out on the vans socket and repost.


----------



## baldybazza

This is the photo zoomed out


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

baldybazza said:


> This is the photo zoomed out


Hmm, well it looks like it would fit with the wide part uppermost, but if you've already tried it, then something must be wrong somewhere, not sure, I was thinking of getting one, but was advised to make sure it would fit first, not got around to buying one yet though.

I searched Ebay for obd2 adapters and there are some out there,

this one seems to be close to what you need, despite it saying Honda

Hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## baldybazza

Thanks Kev,
I agree - looks like it should fit but the problem is it's only 5 pins not the 16 that I've got on the Fiat.
Hey ho - life's never simple is it!!
Thanks anyway
Bazza


----------



## readyforoff

How old is your vehicle ? All X250 should have standard 16 pin OBD...John


----------



## baldybazza

My van's a 2008 but I've just found a YouTube clip showing "EOBD FIAT DUCATO EOBD SOCKET LOCATION" and the socket is different to mine and looks as if it's the D shape.
Perhaps Fiat changed the socket in the years after mine.
Thanks 
Bazza


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm missing something here. 

The pics show both to have 16 pins so where do you get 5 pins from?

Where abouts is your socket anyway?


----------



## dalspa

Interesting OP this as I have been looking at the OBD2 scanners on ebay and recent posts/threads on these scanners - before buying one myself. I was going to open up a thread to ask if anybody has got one, and has got it to work on their engine as all of the adverts say they are for cars and not vans (or commercial vehicles). I know that they are not very expensive, however, if it won't work then it will be money wasted. I have a 2007 3.0ltr x250 and have had a "check engine" warning light on for some months now (no problems with engine) which I want to remove.

Looking at the pictures of the scanner plug and the socket on the van, the prongs of the former appear to be too fat to slide into the gap between the pins (each pin looks to be split into two) on the socket. The top two right right hand pins on the socket appear to be more "open" than the rest - or is it an optical illusion? Could it be the pins and the sockets not being compatible - rather than the shape of the overall connector. If you look at the blades on the Honda scanner adaptor, the blades are flat and so would slide in the gap in the pins in the socket. I will look at my OBD socket again tomorrow.

A member did say that he has fitted (and left in place) a Bluetooth adaptor and then reads it on his smartphone using Torque app. This is another option that I have been looking at - but I would need to get a smart phone first! I will look at the pictures of these Bluetooth adaptors later to see what shape the blades are.

DavidL


----------



## baldybazza

Kev,
The link on your previous post for the Honda adaptor showed the plug to have 5 pins (HONDA 5 PIN OBD to ODB2 EOBD 16 PIN CAR FAULT CODE DIAGNOSTIC ADAPTER CABLE NEW).
The OBD socket on my van is behind the small hatch to the right of the steering wheel at the bottom.
Bazza


----------



## baldybazza

DavidL,
Yes I looked at the Bluetooth option myself but opted for the "standalone" unit made by Autel. However, I would have had the same problem with the bluetooth option as the plug-in still had the D-shaped plug.
Bazza


----------



## readyforoff

2008 should be standard OBD Grump. Just a thought...does the 08 Cheyenne have any other non Fiat systems with a stand alone CAN and OBD. Some MB heavy vans and PSV's do and have a second diag socket to enable fault reading....John.


----------



## Techno100

Pictures look fine to me perfect fit! just put it the right way up and push.
I'm completely confused by mention of a 5 pin socket? where is that and what has that got to do with the pictures in opening post?


----------



## Techno100

Push!"!


----------



## baldybazza

Dear Readyforoff,
What is a "standard OBD Grump?
I'm not aware of any non-Fiat systems on my 08 Cheyenne
Bazza


----------



## readyforoff

baldybazza said:


> Dear Readyforoff,
> What is a "standard OBD Grump?
> I'm not aware of any non-Fiat systems on my 08 Cheyenne
> Bazza


Sorry, I was posting in another thread in between and the OP was Grumpyob. I inadvertently addressed him/her instead if you. OBD should be as normal on your van though. . John


----------



## trek

yes it will fit !

mine looks exactly the same


----------



## baldybazza

Techno,
The 5-pin red herring was purely a suggestion from Kev that a Honda adapter may fit.
What year is your Rapido X250? Is the OBD on your van the same as mine or is it the D-shape that would fit the scanner - I can assure you that no amount of pushing would fit the D-shaped plug to the rectangular socket on my van.
Bazza


----------



## Techno100

It's registered 2008 so probably 2007 base vehicle. If it would stop raining I'd take a look :evil: Later :wink:


----------



## readyforoff

They're all the same.....probably just a badly moulded plug or twisted pin or receiver pin..John


----------



## bigcats30

baldybazza said:


> Techno,
> The 5-pin red herring was purely a suggestion from Kev that a Honda adapter may fit.
> What year is your Rapido X250? Is the OBD on your van the same as mine or is it the D-shape that would fit the scanner - I can assure you that no amount of pushing would fit the D-shaped plug to the rectangular socket on my van.
> Bazza


Mine is a 2008 Boxer and I've just checked I have the exact same connector as you where the fuses are by the steering wheel (just so we know we're all in the same place...I believe all OBD's have to be within 3 feet of the drivers position)

However

My OBD2 thingy won't be here till friday


----------



## Techno100

I just checked mine and it is the same as yours and it plugs in OK and a red glow indicates it is in.


----------



## Techno100

Get the wife to push it in :lol:


----------



## baldybazza

Thanks Andy,

I'll have another look at my socket tomorrow - is the blue thing plugged into the socket a bluetooth scanner linking to a smartphone? Could you show me a pic of the socket without the blue bit please so I can compare to mine.

I've tried the scanner on my Smart car and it fits perfectly - the socket looked totally different to the one on the van.

Many thanks
Bazza


----------



## baldybazza

Sorry Andy - you beat me to it


----------



## Techno100

dalspa said:


> I have a 2007 3.0ltr x250 and have had a "check engine" warning light on for some months now (no problems with engine) which I want to remove.
> DavidL


Same problem here same engine etc
I took all the injector connections off and re seated them along with some WD40
Check engine cleared!


----------



## Techno100

baldybazza said:


> Sorry Andy - you beat me to it


It dont just slip in like a domestic socket does, maintain heavy thumb pressure. It's not obvious when its in other than it dont fall out :wink:


----------



## bigcats30

Techno100 said:


> baldybazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Andy - you beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> It dont just slip in like a domestic socket does, maintain heavy thumb pressure. It's not obvious when its in other than it dont fall out :wink:
Click to expand...

Can you leave the bluetooth one in all the time??


----------



## Techno100

Yes I believe so, I've yet to experiment.
Spacerunner set me off on this one :lol:

The Torque app monitors everything while you're driving speed/ fuel consumption/arse twitching etc


----------



## bigcats30

Techno100 said:


> Yes I believe so, I've yet to experiment.
> Spacerunner set me off on this one :lol:
> 
> The Torque app monitors everything while you're driving speed/ fuel consumption/arse twitching etc


Oh I can see this is going to be fun.... :lol:


----------



## Techno100

There is a free torque app you can try on google play to get the idea of what it will do.
I bought the pro version 

EDIT
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torquefree&hl=en_GB

Pro version £2.95
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=en_GB


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

baldybazza said:


> Kev,
> The link on your previous post for the Honda adaptor showed the plug to have 5 pins (HONDA 5 PIN OBD to ODB2 EOBD 16 PIN CAR FAULT CODE DIAGNOSTIC ADAPTER CABLE NEW).
> The OBD socket on my van is behind the small hatch to the right of the steering wheel at the bottom.
> Bazza


Sorry Bazza, my fault, I was just referring to the shape of the plug and that there are adapters out there, just none listed to suit your van.

I don't seem to have a small flap, just the inner fuse box to the right and below the steering wheel, mines an 07 Relay.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Pictures look fine to me perfect fit! just put it the right way up and push.
> I'm completely confused by mention of a 5 pin socket? where is that and what has that got to do with the pictures in opening post?


 Pins were my fault Andy, when looking for an adapter, posted nearest looking but wrong pin count.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just think if Fiat had used a little common sense and made the OBDII socket the correct D shape, this thread would not have got started, but it's been informative, all we need now is a link to reasonably priced one which actually works with all the X250 vans.

One other query as I'm new to this bit of tech, would I be correct in thinking it only checks the engine side of things, not any other parts of the canbus system, (which might be useful for tracing other faults)?


----------



## pete4x4

It is the correct shape, can no one else see that, its far from rectangular. Its D Dshaped the top is wider than the bottom.

It does fit, I had that socket on my 2008 X250.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pete4x4 said:


> It is the correct shape, can no one else see that, its far from rectangular. Its D Dshaped the top is wider than the bottom.
> 
> It does fit, I had that socket on my 2008 X250.


Yes it does sort of look D shaped, but it is isn't as such, commonly plugs have an exact shaped socket which this clearly is not to make it clear what goes where, and avoid inadvertent connections, especially on electronics, so the OP and perhaps others who haven't posted needed a little clarity, before forcing it and perhaps doing damage.


----------



## listerdiesel

The OBDII reader and the Hawkeye diagnostic tool that we have, both have the D shaped connector on their interfaces.

The Discovery II has the correct socket under the dash and both devices plug in without any forcing or pushing, which is just as well as the plastic trim the socket is attached to would probably not take that kind of force being applied.

The Hawkeye is a full 'get inside your car's brains' device, it allows fault codes to be read and deleted, real-time engine and road speed monitoring, changing of BCU settings (Body Control Unit) and things like the door locking sequence (one plip or two) and things like that. ABS fault codes can be read and cleared after repairs, and you can also do some other 'interesting' things.

The basic OBDII reader gives you fault reading, error code reading and deletion and real-time engine data display.

The Discovery has a form of inter-ECU communication by a serial link and that link can be accessed by the Hawkeye but not the basic basic reader.

Hawkeye is standalone, has it's own LCD screen and pushbuttons, but the basic reader needs a laptop. The basic reader software uses the laptop to give graphical displays.

Both have their uses, Hawkeye is £300, the basic readers are £25 on ebay, but nearly all need additional software.

Peter


----------



## Techno100

My bluetooth scanner was £6.95 and Torque pro app £2.95 does all of the above :lol:


----------



## baldybazza

OK folks - large slice of humble pie duly devoured - it's now official. I'm definately a grade 1 knob  . Tried the plug again this morning and after a hard push, against all expectations it connected to the device.

Error code duly read (P0638) which apparently is "Throttle Actuator Control Range Performance Bank". Now all I've got to do is find out what the *[email protected] that means!

Anyway, many thanks to all who have helped me on this thread, especially Andy (Techno) for his photos that showed it really did fit.

Bazza (aka megaknob!)


----------



## rayc

baldybazza said:


> Error code duly read (P0638) which apparently is "Throttle Actuator Control Range Performance Bank". Now all I've got to do is find out what the *[email protected] that means!
> 
> Bazza (aka megaknob!)


http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/307773-p0638-throttle-actuator-control-range.html


----------



## listerdiesel

Techno100 said:


> My bluetooth scanner was £6.95 and Torque pro app £2.95 does all of the above :lol:


Really, Andy?

If your gadget(s) can do the same as the Hawkeye there's a huge market out there, but I suspect your comment is aimed at the basic reader?

Don't think anyone did a Bluetooth version 5 years ago.

Peter


----------

